# Speaker Size In A 25rss 2004



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello all , I need some help on my speakers.I just bought a new car stereo but don't know what size the speakers are in the ceiling. They look like 5 1/4 " but not sure.Anyone do that mode change yet? Thanks


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Try these past topics:

speakers #1

speakers #2

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

familymanoregon said:


> Hello all , I need some help on my speakers.I just bought a new car stereo but don't know what size the speakers are in the ceiling. They look like 5 1/4 " but not sure.Anyone do that mode change yet? Thanks


I'd just take on of the Outback speakers out and then take it with you.

Make sure you have the same ohm rating for each speaker....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I got mine from Walmart and went to a 5 1/2" speakers
just traced the hole so the bigger speakers would fit
I used a small drum sander to enlarge the hole worked pretty good a little dusty though

Don


----------

